# Orquideas, flores y artesanias show



## Guarceñosis (Aug 5, 2019)

One stand of the show.


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice presentation. Did you have any plants
in the show?


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 6, 2019)

abax said:


> Nice presentation. Did you have any plants
> in the show?


Yes, I brought 27 plants


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 8, 2019)

I got the first place for a masdevallia hybrid and the trophy for the best masdevallia hybrid of the show.


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2019)

Congratulations! I'd love to see your plants on
display.


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 9, 2019)

Mine is the masdi in first plane. The picture is bad sorry. Below the detail of the flower.


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2019)

Wonderful, vivid color. I always envy those who
grow Masdi well.


----------



## Hien (Aug 12, 2019)

Who would have thought that the secret of growing masdevallia well is growing them with companion carrot plants ! 
no wonder all of my masdevallias died .


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2019)

Hien said:


> Who would have thought that the secret of growing masdevallia well is growing them with companion carrot plants !
> no wonder all of my masdevallias died .



I’m pretty sure mine all died from repeatedly drying them out  nice plants


----------



## Guarceñosis (Aug 13, 2019)

Hien said:


> Who would have thought that the secret of growing masdevallia well is growing them with companion carrot plants !
> no wonder all of my masdevallias died .


Carrots and cucumbers are good fertilizers jeje


----------

